# معلومات عن القبر المقدس



## alpha&omega (9 أبريل 2009)

كنيسة القيامة - القدس


  لمحة مختصرة عن كنيسة القيامة 



1.    القدس مدينة رومانية: تولى الإمبراطور الروماني  أدريانوس عرش الرومان سنة 117 - 138 م وحوّل مدينة القدس إلى مدينة رومانية.

2.     المسيحيون يطردون من القدس: سنة 135 ميلادية -  طرد المسيحيون والسامريون واليهود  من القدس  وهدمت القدس وهدمت جميع معابدهم , وبنيت مكانها مبانٍ رومانية جديدة.  

3.    أقيم معبد وثني: فوق القبر المقدس تم بناء معبد وثني.  وأصبح مقرا للعبادة ومكانا لزيارة الوثنيين حتى سنة 410 ميلادية.

4.    هدم المعبد الوثني والبحث عن القبر المقدس: سنة 375 ميلادية عقد المجمع المسكوني الأول (مجمع نيقيا) وفيه دعا أسقف القدس – مكاريوس الإمبراطور قسطنطين إلى هدم المعبد الوثني والبحث عن القبر المقدس.

5.     القديسة هيلانة: باشرت القديسة هيلانة أم قسطنطين بالإشراف على أعمال التفتيش عن الصليب والقبر المقدس. 

6.    البناء الذي كان هدفه القضاء على القبر المقدس حافظ على القبر المقدس. 

7.           الفرس يسبون الصليب  وعيد رفع الصليب: سنة 614 ميلادية غزا الفرس البلاد , هدموا الأماكن المقدسة , حطموا الحجر الذي كان على باب القبر, ونزعوا الصليب عن ألجلجلة وسبوا الصليب. بقي  الصليب عند الفرس عدة عقود وبعد ان تغلب البيزنطيون عليهم في إحدى المعارك , أعيد الصليب ورفع مجددا على الجلجلة (عيد رفع الصليب)

8.    الاحتلال الإسلامي : سنة 638 ميلادية احتلت القدس, وقعت الوثيقة العمرية, لم يمس العرب القبر المقدس بسوء .  

9.     بناء كنيسة الجلجلة: في القرن الثامن ميلادي تم بناء كنيسة على جبل الجلجلة  دعيت كنيسة الجلجلة.

10.    هدم كنيسة القيامة: سنة  1009م  أمر السلطان الحاكم بأمر الله هدم كنيسة القيامة وقد دمرت.

11.     المبنى الحالي يشمل مجموعة أبنية: سنة   1048  م أجريت بعض التصليحات في كنيسة القيامة. سنة 1099 م دخل الصليبيون وبعدها تم إنشاء مبنى كبير ضم بداخله جميع المباني القديمة(القبر المقدس, كنيسة الإفرنج الجلجلة (كنيسة الصلب) ,حجر الطيب,حجر الثلاث مريمات,خورس الروم الأرثوذكس, كنيسة الأقباط, كنيسة السريان الأرثوذكس,  كنيسة القربان الأقدس.

12.     احتراق كنيسة القيامة: سنة 1808 م احترقت الكنيسة وبعد ذلك بنيت من جديد  وبقيت حتى اليوم باستثناء تهديد زلزال لقبتها سنة 1977.

13.     ترميم قبة كنيسة القيامة :سنة 1994  تم الاتفاق بين الطوائف على ترميم القبة وقد أعدّ تصميمها  الفنان الأمريكي آرا نورمارت - كما تظهر في الصورة المرفقة . في منتصف القبة فتحة ينبعث منها النور وهي ترمز ليسوع المسيح الذي يمثل بزوغ فجر جديد . ينبعث من القبة اثني عشرة شعاعاً كعدد الرسل.

14.     تدشين القبة : سنة  1997(في شهر كانون الثاني)  تم تدشين القبة الجديدة.منقول .......


----------



## alpha&omega (9 أبريل 2009)

هذه معلمومات من موقع ارثذوكسيي حيفا ... اذا وجد خطاء في المعلومات فانا شاكر لمن يصححها لي 
الرب يبارك حياتكم و يحفظكم ....


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على المعلومات 


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى
الرب يباركك
وموضوع رائع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه 

ميرررسى ليك على المعلومات
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على المعلومات ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 أبريل 2009)

الغريب الاتزام العرب بالوثيقة العمرية برغم هدهم عدد كبير من كنائس اورشاليم الا انهم لم يقربوا القبر بسوء حقيقي لا اعرف السبب و لكن لابد من وجود شئ ارعبهم من الاقتراب من القبر او خوفهم من استنفار الامبراطوريات المسيحية من اي شي يمس القبر و يزو الشرق عزوة لا رجعة فيها مرسي يا باشا علي المعلومات الرائعة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

